# Maroon Clown Fish jump out of water and die



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

What makes the usual maroon clown fish jump out of water?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

The majority of the time, any fish that can jump out of water will really only do so when it is frightened.

Unless they are considered 'escape artists'. These fish have a natural innate ability to find their way out of confinement, in which case it is crucial to employ a tight-fitting lid with no escape routes.

Good luck.


----------

